# Opinions on who takes care of your dog if you go away for a weekend?



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey everyone! The hubby and I were thinking of going away for a week in the winter time. We havent made any actual plans as of yet, its all just talk. We keep discussing what to do with Marley if we end up going to a place that we cant bring him. So we are thinking:
1. only go to a place where we can have the lil guy come along.
2. .......that's as far as we've got, lol. 

I don't know the options really, as far as boarding. I wouldn't want a family member to come and dog sit because i don't think it would be enough time spent with marley. I also get a little nervous about what "could" happen if we board him for a week. I'd miss him so much, and i'd be constantly worried about him.
I feel it is our responibility to only find a place where he can come with us because, after all, we are the ones who wanted to take on the lifestyle of being dog owners. 
My question is, what do you guys do with situations like this? Do you put your 'romantic getaway' vacations on hold for a few years until the timing is better?? He's a rescue so we can't call a breeder to board him for the week. Thanks in advance for info!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

If you don't have family that will come to your house why not look into a petsitting business. I personally hire/pay my coworkers daughter. She loves it. She can stay at my house, go to school (college) and/or work as she needs and I still have the piece of mind that my dogs are taken care of and time is spent with them. 

When Willow was a bitty pup I had a professional dog walker come and let her out in afternoons. He also did petsitting for people out of town. There are some places that will stay at your house with your pets. Since you aren't going right away you have plenty of time to research and find someone you might be comfortable with. Allow the dogs to meet the petsitter and get used to them.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I exchange animal duty with my neighbors. They take care of mine and I take care of thiers. It works out well for the both of us.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

There is someone who could watch marley....DH's brother. But he works wacky hours and has his own family. That's the only person who i can think of that we know, he's also done dog sitting for us for one overnight occasion.
The dogsitter sounds interesting, but i would feel uncomfortable with a stranger in our home. I don't really have many valuables but it would give me the hibby-jibbies!


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

come to think of it, exchanging with neighbors could work really well! We are good friends with a couple 3 blocks down and they have a boston terrier. That could actually work out pretty well


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

MarleyGSD said:


> I don't know the options really, as far as boarding. I wouldn't want a family member to come and dog sit because i don't think it would be enough time spent with marley. I also get a little nervous about what "could" happen if we board him for a week. I'd miss him so much, and i'd be constantly worried about him.


What are you thinking "could" happen if you board him for a week? Generally, IMO it's safer to keep your dog at a boarding facility than to have someone come to the house. Maybe it's just me, but I'm always paranoid about someone leaving a gate open, or leaving the dog in an area where he could get into something he shouldn't, or whatever.

Boarding facilities range from keeping the dog in a kennel 24/7, to a daycare-type situation where your dog is allowed to play with other dogs. When I've kept my dog at the latter, she comes home TIRED, which is a good thing!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I have gotten great dog/horse sitters from the local high school's FFA club. The teacher should be able to give you a recommendation. The kids have been super and the dogs always have fun. 

Hiring folks that have "real lives and jobs" doesnt work that great..the older teens seem to be the best bet.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

We have had my dad come and stay at my place and he watched Uschi. But my dad is getting older and I think he doesn't feel comfortable being outside his "comfort zone" so he doesn't dogsit anymore. But the last few times we have gone on vacation for a few days, we have taken Uschi with us. We haul our horse trailer with living quarters and stay at an RV park. Its worked out great for us. There are more and more pet-friendly hotels these days so depending on where you want to vacation, you might be able to to Marley with you.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

You sound like us. We don’t go anywhere, not because we don’t have babysitting options, but because we’d miss Mac and worry too much. J If that’s truly how you feel then I suggest planning a vacation that can include Marley. Or start by taking a weekend trip and see how that goes.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I too like the older teens scenario. The last trainer that I worked with actually started a program where she gives a one day seminar to this age group and teaches them animal basics and then refers them out to people wanting pet sitters. I am not sure of all the logistics but here is her new website. Sensible Pet Sitter, Student Jobs, Training Indianapolis I thought this was a real cool idea.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I would take the dog. We travel in RV and hotel with ours and it works out great.

When we got married on a cruise, we hired a young very dependable friend of ours to spend every moment of his time taking care of the dog (college guy off for summer). He was the dog's personal servant and even took him to a club meeting with him, took him to the college campus as a chick magnet, it was great and the dog loved him for the rest of his life. Paid the kid a little extra and he did some serious gardening for us too. I stocked the fridge and he stayed in the guest room. But he was a very dependable friend of ours and had super good ethics and good knowledge of dog care. I even called from Alaska every time we got close to land or into port (I saw a cell tower). It actually cost less than boarding for 10 days and the dog felt safe and happy in his own home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't go on vacations, not longer than one or two nights now, just because it is a huge job for anyone to take care of my lot. My dad comes over and feeds them and cleans up twice a day if I cannot, but I do not want to wear out my dad.

That being said, there are many horror stories of people whose loved ones cared for their dogs and failed to be vigilant, or made a serious mistake with devastating results. They are so tragic for everyone involved that they are probably the ones we have ALL heard about. Most likely, there is one case of tragedy in 100,000; but when it does happen, it s horrible for everyone. 

So you really have to measure the family member's responsibility level, how the dog gets along with him, how secure your dog will be with him, and if something terrible does happen, whether or not both parties will be able to cope and forgive. Personally, I think a secure boarding kennel or vet who boards, or a trainer who will board is a better situation, just because these would be dog people with experience handling and securing a dog. 

Also keeping a dog for a week is a big responsibility, it can be putting a lot more than we think on someone, and if they dog not think we realize that, it can cause some hard feelings. So unless someone offers on their own, without any pressure whatsoever, I would go with someone who does this for their job. A bonded pet sitter, boarding kennel, or other dog-professional that offers boarding. 

Trust me that 20-30 dollars per day is worth not creating family problems.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

These are all great suggestions! I have a feeling we won't go through with the far away week long trip just yet. Maybe take the advice and try for a weekend trip first. But to be honest, i think we'd rather just bring the silly guy. If we go out to dinner, we always end up saying to each other...."hmmm, what do you think marley is doing riiiiight now?" before he got neutered the answer was "licking his " lolllll:rofl:. Now the answer is "dreaming about his !!!!" hehe. But seriously, when im not with him, i daydream about his cute furry facial expressions.
I think i just answered my own question....too soon to leave him for a week!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

My husband and I are leaving in 2 days to take a cross country trip from Gulf Coast Mississippi to Michigan to stay with my family for 4 days and then going to Dollywood in Pigeon Forge Tennessee for 3 nights and 4 days. We could have made it work taking Schindler with us but I worry about the long car ride and what if we want to go out on the boat with my dad or whatever and then we would have to board him at Doggywood inside Dollywood while we were at the park. But instead we are having our good friend stay at our house with the dogs. He will walk them daily and stay at the house overnight with them. I am now worrying about Schindler eating while I'm gone...blah blah blah. The joys of being a momma I guess. Worry if I do and worry if I don't...lol


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

MarleyGSD said:


> These are all great suggestions! I have a feeling we won't go through with the far away week long trip just yet. Maybe take the advice and try for a weekend trip first. But to be honest, i think we'd rather just bring the silly guy. If we go out to dinner, we always end up saying to each other...."hmmm, what do you think marley is doing riiiiight now?"


I know, I'm the same way. Sometimes I call the house and speak over the answering machine to my pets.  

We have a small farm with lots of critters, so it's extremely difficult to get away these days. Plus the lack of money doesn't help.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

MarleyGSD said:


> These are all great suggestions! I have a feeling we won't go through with the far away week long trip just yet. Maybe take the advice and try for a weekend trip first. But to be honest, i think we'd rather just bring the silly guy. If we go out to dinner, we always end up saying to each other...."hmmm, what do you think marley is doing riiiiight now?" before he got neutered the answer was "licking his " lolllll:rofl:. Now the answer is "dreaming about his !!!!" hehe. But seriously, when im not with him, i daydream about his cute furry facial expressions.
> I think i just answered my own question....too soon to leave him for a week!


We are the same way...except for the  licking reference LOL


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL, missing the lil guy as we speak!
hmmmm, what's marley doing riiiight now??........:tongue:
Another reason we were thinking of only going somewhere where we can bring him, is because they just bring so much _more_ joy to all situations. With the dog by our side, theres never a dull moment that could use a good 'ol head tilt, or a quiet second where he could be prancing around all proud with his Kong jammed into his bottom jaw:wub::wub::wub:. Do your gsd's do that too??? Marley will grab his kong, jam his bottom jaw into the hole and then come prancing over with the MOST PROUD look ive ever seen in my life! "Look what i can do ma!!"
Ohh puppy love!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

One would think I would WANT to have a quite week away from the dogs. 

I do not. 

My last vacation was supposed to be Sunday through Saturday about seven or eight years ago -- before Babs and Jenna and everyone below the list. I had Arwen and Jazzy at the time and Dubya. 

My sister went with me, it was a family camp. 

I spent my time worrying about my dogs, and even asked one of the directors if I could bring my dogs -- just the two, Jazzy was my brother's dog. She said no. I haven't been back. I know that having dogs in camp would make camp less enjoyable for some people. If it was just me and mine, then I would be the perfect ambassador for dog owners everywhere, keeping the dog on lead, cleaning up poop, not allowing them in the dining room. But others would follow, and then there would be less vigilant owners, leaving poo, letting the dog chase kids, causing damage -- no, better to just leave them be and not go. 

I left on Thursday instead of Saturday. 

This past year when I was gone for two nights, I was worried about my dogs, while I was gone. 

My idea of traveling, is putting the dogs in the car, the folding chair in the car, and going to a dog show!!!

My idea of a vacation is being home all week with my dogs. 

I know, I am a lost soul.


----------



## ShepLady11 (Jun 25, 2011)

Please, just never board your dog at Proud Land in Fairview, PA (if anyone is near or knows anyone). I worked there briefly and it's not where you want to leave your beloved pet.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> My idea of traveling, is putting the dogs in the car, the folding chair in the car, and going to a dog show!!!
> 
> My idea of a vacation is being home all week with my dogs.
> 
> I know, I am a lost soul.


I wouldn't say you're a lost soul, i'd rather say "you're a completed soul"
Sounds like a great family dynamic to me Selzer!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I take vacations with my dog, or I don't go.

Stark has been left with my sister (who lives with me) while I took an emergency trip home. It was for a 24hrs.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Right now, it's my adult daughter and my son. It's amazing when I go away how close to home those two tend to be. lol. Only do this in February when we go down south for a week. The other times we take her camping with us.

When they move out I will ask one of them to house sit.

If that does not work I'd probably use a kennel.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I must be a bad doggie mom because when I left for vacation last October the first thing I said when we arrived was "Thank god I get to sleep in!" 

My princess dog rises EVERY morning before 6:30. She has been that way since she arrived at my house 2 years ago.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I've left the dogs with SO's sister before, but I couldn't help but worry and miss her while I was gone. 
One time I had my neighbor watch Denali for one day.
Now that we have two I probably wouldn't leave them with anyone because it's so much more work.
I'll probably end up going with a babysitter or daycare boarding if I really have to... otherwise the dogs are coming along!
I'll probably have so many questions and rules for the babysitting business that they'll just pass on my money.


----------

